# Regrading grass to patio?



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi all,
We added a patio extension this summer, and I have to regrade my lawn to get it even with the new patio. Seeing as I've never done this before, What does this process look like? Do I dig out my grass (say 5-6 feet out), fill with dirt, feather it out, then add sod? Or are there other things I need to consider?
Some areas only need to be raised 4-5 inches, but one area is as much as 8-9.







Thanks!
Walt


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@waltonereed

Can you just bring topsoil in level and grade out and then plug some of the Zoysia?

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Looks like that corner next to the fence is a bit problematic. May need a mini retaining wall or something?


----------



## robido (Jun 25, 2020)

TSGarp007 said:


> Looks like that corner next to the fence is a bit problematic. May need a mini retaining wall or something?


Maybe you could install a few feet of a nice-looking wooden fence along the patio, and let the grass be lower just for that area.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

@pennstater2005 that's what I was thinking. So I'll just rip up existing grass, level with topsoil, then resod/plug?

@robido @TSGarp007 yeah that's the bit I'm most worried about. I have a metal fence right on the other side of the patio, so I might end up getting it as close to level as I can. The other side of the patio is a steep bank of grass that butts up to neighbors fence, so I'm thinking of taking out grass and doing some shrubs (since it's not even mowable).


----------

